# 1966 40 HP Johnson Sea Horse



## ober51 (May 19, 2009)

I am getting a free 1966 40 HP Johnson Sea Horse. This woman doesn't know much about it but the guy who sold her the boat last year says it ran well the year before. The only thing missing is the prop taken by the neighbor, who said the motor has good compression. She is giving it away for free and seems like she is being honest, so I have no reason to think she's lying.

My question is whether I should try and get this thing running or sell it. I wouldn't mind putting a few bucks into it to see if it runs, but what are your thoughts? How much do props run? I looked through a couple posts and saw that the motor might be made by Chrysler, is that right? I looked on boats.net and outboardrepairs.com but they only go back to 1968 and don't have any help on my specific motor. Any other places I can look?


----------



## bassboy1 (May 19, 2009)

That motor isn't going to be worth too much, so don't put much money into it. However, it does have the makings of being a very reliable outboard. Because the 40s were modernized much later than the 50 and above horsepower motors, you can get parts for that off many of the mid 70s motors, as well as from motors back into the late 50s.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (May 19, 2009)

its freeeeeeeeeee get it!

every motor doesnt need a carb build and impeller. some cleaning and alittle bit of jerry riggin will usually get one running

if it needs more than you care to put in it sell it for some weekend money. i wouldnt worry about a prop untill you decide if your going to keep it. they're pretty cheap anyway


----------



## ober51 (May 19, 2009)

I picked it up today - looks in decent shape, no cracks on any part of the motor other than the fin plate. The woman said the guy who sold it to her turned the key and it cranked on, but shut it down after a second because it wasn't in water. I am just not sure where to begin with this thing, though.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 19, 2009)

ober51 said:


> I am just not sure where to begin with this thing, though.


Very simple. Build a stand that will allow you to run it in a barrel. Then, put it in the barrel, and try to run it. If it starts, well then, there ya go. If not, then we can determine the symptoms to see if it is a fuel or spark related problem, and go from there.


----------



## ober51 (May 19, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> > I am just not sure where to begin with this thing, though.
> ...



Haha. I guess that's a start. I would like to try and hook up the controls it came with...though the gas tank looks old and rusty, should I try that or buy another one?

I guess it's a good time to just admit I know nothing about outboards, haha. I'll have to post some pics tomorrow so you can help me identify and point me in the right direction.


----------



## CarlF (May 20, 2009)

That old gas tank probably has a layer of rust, water & gelled fuel/oil in the bottom. A new tank is a cheap investment vs cleaning the entire fuel system after is sucks a pile of junk!
Plus you will know you have fresh water-free fuel when you crank it.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 20, 2009)

Do you already have a tank for your Yamaha? If so, and you plan on keeping it (Yamaha), just put a Yamaha fitting on the 40. Or, get you a new fuel hose, and put a Yamaha fitting on one side (to plug into your tank), and a Johnson/Evinrude fitting on the other (to fit the 40 horse), and just use your yamaha tank. Both run 50:1, so you are just fine there.


----------



## ober51 (May 20, 2009)

bassboy1 said:


> Do you already have a tank for your Yamaha? If so, and you plan on keeping it (Yamaha), just put a Yamaha fitting on the 40. Or, get you a new fuel hose, and put a Yamaha fitting on one side (to plug into your tank), and a Johnson/Evinrude fitting on the other (to fit the 40 horse), and just use your yamaha tank. Both run 50:1, so you are just fine there.




I sold the Yamaha yesterday, haha. Someone offered basically double what I bought it for, so I figure that would free me up for something bigger to buy. I am going to need to get a tank and fuel line, likely from West Marine, which stinks, since Boater's World is closing. But this is going to have to wait, because I just wiped the boat down with acetone and Steel Flex is begging to be put on.


----------



## bassboy1 (May 20, 2009)

Walmart or Kmart might have the tank you need. Depending on the season, ours carries 3 and 6 gallon Tempo tanks, as well as fuel lines and fittings.


----------



## CarlF (May 20, 2009)

Got my last tank at WallyWorld, they had multiple brands of fittings too.


----------



## ober51 (May 20, 2009)

CarlF said:


> Got my last tank at WallyWorld, they had multiple brands of fittings too.



We don't have the real deal Wally Worlds up here in Jersey, way too densely populated in Bergen County.


----------



## ober51 (May 22, 2009)

Went to West Marine and bought the gas tank (6 gallon) for 20 bucks, not bad. The fuel line was much more expensive, as was the fitting for the gas tank.

Did I need the fitting, or would the old fitting have worked? And did I need to buy the fitting for the motor, replacing the old one? I decided not to buy the motor one, but bought the one for the tank. Being so new at this, I don't wanna mess up but also don't wanna buy things unnecessarily either!


----------



## ober51 (May 23, 2009)

Here are some pictures, maybe this will help


----------



## ober51 (May 23, 2009)

Last pic


----------



## CarlF (May 23, 2009)

I would think the fittings should be fine as long as they arent broke. Just clean them up a little before you re-use.


----------



## ober51 (May 23, 2009)

CarlF said:


> I would think the fittings should be fine as long as they arent broke. Just clean them up a little before you re-use.



That's what I am going to do - and bring back the ones I bought. A couple questions, would it be a decent investment if I foung a similar motor (same HP, within a couple years) for like 50 bucks to use as a parts motor? I figured that would make some sense if I wanted to keep it?

Also, and this is probably a stupid question, but if it is electric start, what kind of battery do I need to start it? I have a Die Hard deep cycle group 27, would that work? No right, since it has to have starting capacity? So what type of battery should I try and get? 

What is the cable that is cut from that box?


----------



## Zum (May 23, 2009)

Having another outboard for parts is a great idea,as long as there compatable and you have a place to store it.
Alot of deep cycle batteries have enough cranking amps to start outboards.
Check your battery and see if it tells you how many cranking amps it has.
I bet it's enough.


----------



## CarlF (May 23, 2009)

There are two types of deep cycles: straight up deep cycle meant for trolling motors and marine starting batteries. The starting batteries are sort of a hybrid, IMO, starting amps with reserve juice to run the live well, sonar, etc.., for ext time. Most regular deep cycles will have plenty of juice to start a motor.


----------



## ober51 (May 24, 2009)

Ok, so what do I have to do to get this at least set up to run. I figure I will hook up the black and red wires to my battery. Then what? It's simple, stupid questions, but what next? Where do I start it? What do I push? How do I get to see if it cranks, fires, etc?

Ok so is this motor compatible with mine? He just emailed me his model and serial: Model# RDSL-22; serial # 2046389
Mine: RK-RKL-28 Is his a 1960? That's what the internet seems to tell me https://www.old-omc.de/johnson.html

Are these parts interchangeable? And is compression easy to do (need more info than in the sticky, since I am a noob at this stuff) with my motor if mine requires electric start?


----------



## whitetigertas (May 26, 2009)

i have that very same motor. i got mine from a guy that had it rebuilt then sat for 3 years. after i got it it sat for another 3 years. i finally got a boat, rebuilt the carb, and the old girl fired right up. runs good....


----------



## ober51 (May 26, 2009)

whitetigertas said:


> i have that very same motor. i got mine from a guy that had it rebuilt then sat for 3 years. after i got it it sat for another 3 years. i finally got a boat, rebuilt the carb, and the old girl fired right up. runs good....



Do you have it running with the cables and controls and everything? It's the Electramatic? If so, can you take a bunch of pictures of the set up you have like the wiring, starter box, etc? The more the better. Before I put any money into this thing I need to know how to start it, too. 

How do you connect it to the battery? Black to black red to red, or black to ground on the motor? I finally have a stand, so I would like to test it out this week. THe more help you can provide the better, please!


----------



## whitetigertas (May 26, 2009)

ober51 said:


> Do you have it running with the cables and controls and everything? It's the Electramatic? If so, can you take a bunch of pictures of the set up you have like the wiring, starter box, etc? The more the better. Before I put any money into this thing I need to know how to start it, too.
> 
> How do you connect it to the battery? Black to black red to red, or black to ground on the motor? I finally have a stand, so I would like to test it out this week. THe more help you can provide the better, please!



i dont have it running with controls as they are not needed for testing. all johnson/evinrude 40 hp motors have a magneto ingnition system so they can start and run on their own. i have a starter on mine and just grounded motor and bumped the starter lead with positive. ill send you the schematics through pm. ill post pics tomm.


----------



## ober51 (May 26, 2009)

whitetigertas said:


> ober51 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have it running with the cables and controls and everything? It's the Electramatic? If so, can you take a bunch of pictures of the set up you have like the wiring, starter box, etc? The more the better. Before I put any money into this thing I need to know how to start it, too.
> ...



Thanks, I am looking to get this going at some point soon. Appreciate the help.

Gas the motor been running well? If this thing has good compression is it worth me plunking a couple hundred to or so to have it as a future motor?


----------



## ober51 (May 28, 2009)

Anyone know if these controls would work with my Sea Horse? I have attached pictures. The guy says, "The only # I see is on back casting, #206699, these controls came off an early 1970's 3 cylinder 65HP Evinrude, but will will most Johnson & Evinrude's from that era that have electric shift."

What do you guys think? It looks like mine, but with a lot longer cables?


----------



## whitetigertas (May 28, 2009)

this is what you need to do to get your motor ready to run.
first identify the two wires coming from the magneto. they are located behind the starter.
one should connect to the safety switch like this....


the other wire should connect to nothing, simply touch this wire to ground to turn engine off.


now hook up your battery with ground on motor


touch the starter with the positive


if it doesnt fire adjust your choke


----------



## ober51 (May 28, 2009)

Thanks a lot! I will have to do this either tomorrow or whenever it's nice out. I need to get the stand ready and look at this closely. In the first picture, those two wires should be coming out of my motor already? And this may be silly but that black clip, that's the ground for the battery? WHere is the other end connected? Again, I've never done ANYTHING with motors, so I am literally new as heck at this! WHen you say now hook up your battery with the ground on the battery, can you explain that further? Where exactly am I hooking it up - the red and black wires coming out of the motor directly to the battery? Then where is the ground going to and connected to?

I feel better and a bit more confident, but still want to make sure I do everything correctly and not ruin it before I begin!


----------



## whitetigertas (May 28, 2009)

yes those two wires are already on the motor and the clamp ( ground ) is the negative on the battery. use the positive for the starter.


----------



## ober51 (May 28, 2009)

whitetigertas said:


> yes those two wires are already on the motor and the clamp ( ground ) is the negative on the battery. use the positive for the starter.



Great, thanks. I will see if I can get some help to put the motor on a stand then see if it fires. Thanks again, will post back with results soon.


----------

